# Brasilianer-Westweg-Thread



## wookie (13. November 2008)

Wer hat lust auf ein Westweg Abenteuer 2009?

Vielleicht wäre es möglich einen Termin für die Tour zu finden.
Die Tage mit langer Sonnenscheindauer eignen sich dafür sicher am besten.

Was haltet Ihr von dem ziel den Westweg möglichst ohne Zeitdruck zu befahren?

Wenn sich ein paar mehr Teilnehmer fänden wäre das toll. - Am meisten hat man vom Westweg wenn man ihn mit anderen teilen kann


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2008)

Daaaaabeiheiiiiiii.
Ich denke mal damit niemand übervordert ist sollten wir mit 5 Tagesetappen planen. Wenn sich dann nur topptrainierte Mitfahrer finden können wir immernoch auf 4 Etappen verkürzen. Terminwunsch von meiner Seite wäre August-September.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. November 2008)

prinzipiell-Interesse-anmeld

Terminlich wäre für mich außerhalb der Schulferien in BaWü wichtig, die Kollegen mit Kindern haben da Vorrang...

Also vor dem 30.07. oder nach dem 12.09., wobei ich dann Juli vorziehen würde. Und dann auch von Montag bis Freitag (oder Dönerstag), wegen der vielen Rotstrümpfe.


----------



## matou (13. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Terminwunsch von meiner Seite wäre August-September.



21. - 23. August geht schonmal nicht - da ist Grisha-Trail-Ride


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> 21. - 23. August geht schonmal nicht - da ist Grisha-Trail-Ride



Und schon geht wieder der Urlaubsstress los  
Ende Juli ist bei mir auf jeden Fall schlecht weil da die Semesterklausuren sind. Sonst lässt sich das ziemlich flexibel gestalten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. November 2008)

Ich sage mal ganz vorsichtig JA, in der Hoffnung 2009 mehr zu fahren als z.Zt.!


----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

5 tage radfahren is bestimmt luschtich ;-)
da ich von mai bis dezember nächstes jahr keine Schummeruni besuchen werde wäre ich auch an dem unternehmen interessiert.


----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich sage mal ganz vorsichtig JA, in der Hoffnung 2009 mehr zu fahren als z.Zt.!



*..der ist gut Felix (schenkelklopfer)*


----------



## bully98 (14. November 2008)

Nehmt ihr auch "Fremde" mit?


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2008)

bully98 schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch "Fremde" mit?



Im Prinzip schon. Es ist ja keine Vereinsausfahrt oder sonstwie geschlossene Gesellschaft. Es dürfen halt insgesamt nicht zu viele werden. Ideal dürften max. 6 Leute pro Gruppe sein.

Generell wäre es ein Vorteil unter der Woche zu fahren. Am Wochenende sind an den Hotspots (Hornisgrinde, Feldberg, Blauen, etc.) sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## wookie (14. November 2008)

wenn es mehr werden, könnten wir doch in 2 gruppen aufteilen. die einen pennen im hotel, die anderen kostengünstig im freien oder in den schönen westweg-hütten? - vielleicht wäre da jemand zu begeistern.

so 4-5 übernachtungen im hotel sind schon recht teuer. zudem gibt es direkt auf dem westweg tolle hütten welche vom schwarzwaldverein gepflegt werden. - hier kann kostenlos übernachtet werden. Ofen, Schlafplätze sowie Tische und Stühle sind vorhanden.

im hotel habe ich auch immer so ein blödes gefühl, wenn mein bike "irgendwo" am hotel abgeschlossen stehen bleiben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. November 2008)

Bei der Übernachtung wäre ich auf jeden Fall für eine kostengünstige Lösung, maximal Pensionen. Mit Hotelübernachtungen wird mir das zu teuer. Aber das kann man ja wirklich aufteilen. Jetzt geht es erstmal darum wer überhaupt Interesse hat. Es kann ja jeder dazu schreiben wann er Zeit hat und was für eine Unterkunft am liebsten ist.

@wookie
Hast du mehr Informationen zu den Hütten, besonders wo welche sind? Ich kenn nur die offenen Schutzhütten (zB die Luxushütte an der Wegscheid oberhalb von Forbach).


----------



## wookie (14. November 2008)

ich werde mal googen ob ích in den maps noch die punkte der hütten finde und die links posten.

2 stück weis ich auf jeden fall noch


----------



## bully98 (14. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon. Es ist ja keine Vereinsausfahrt oder sonstwie geschlossene Gesellschaft. Es dürfen halt insgesamt nicht zu viele werden. Ideal dürften max. 6 Leute pro Gruppe sein.
> 
> Generell wäre es ein Vorteil unter der Woche zu fahren. Am Wochenende sind an den Hotspots (Hornisgrinde, Feldberg, Blauen, etc.) sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs.



Wir hatten ja schonmal das Vergnügen kurz darüber zu diskutieren.
Mein Interesse an so einer Mehrtagestour ist immer noch da, ich hab aber im Bekanntenkreis im Moment niemanden der da mitmachen würde.

Im Juli wäre es für mich wohl auch am besten.

Grüsse


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2008)

Die Sommerferien sind nächstes Jahr zwischen dem 25.6. und dem 14.9., in BaWü und Bayern 30.7.-14.9. In diesem Zeitraum wird es wahrscheinlich sehr schwierig sein Unterkünfte (vor allem günstige) für mehrere Personen bei nur einer Übernachtung zu bekommen.


----------



## wookie (30. Dezember 2008)

Heute (Dienstag 30.12.2008) alle bitte "Wanderlust" um 21:00 Uhr im WDR anguggen!

Da gibt es einen West-Weg Bericht *freu*


----------



## MarkusTrovato (30. Dezember 2008)

high 
danke für den tipp, werd ich heut abend auch angugge. ich bin den westweg vor zwei jahren schon gefahren,aber noch eine etappe weiter von basel noch über den jura nach solothurn in der schweiz.mein bericht ist übrigens hier irgenswo drin.

grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (30. Dezember 2008)

highspeed-raver schrieb:


> eine etappe weiter von basel noch über den jura nach solothurn in der schweiz


 genial!

ist des tief in der schweiz drinne?


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (30. Dezember 2008)

Super, das haben wir auch vor!

Wollen im Juni zu dritt den Westweg machen, allerdings in umgekehrter Richtung, also in Lörrach beginnend. 
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung, bzw. kenn jemand Pensionen und/oder Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. 
4 Tage wären angestrebt.

Michael


----------



## kletterprofi (31. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> genial!
> 
> ist des tief in der schweiz drinne?



Sehr schöne gegend dort. schau mal nach auf www.Schweizmobil.ch und klicke dort die MTB Touren an. Da gibt es eine Super Beschreibung dieses Weges. 

Zum Thema Westweg hätte ich auch Interesse, müsste aber auch erst schauen wie ich es mit Kind und Kegel in Einklang bringe. Unter Woche wäre mir auch am liebsten. Ich würde Pensionen bevorzugen, da man dann weniger (Schlafsack,Ohrstöpsel....etc..) mitschlepper muss. Zum Thema Hütten könnte man auch beim Schwarzwaldverein im Internet nachschauen. Es gibt allerdings auch noch andere Hüttenbetreiber im Black Forest z.b. Alpenverein.de/Hüttensuche oder private Hütten.

cu Jürgen


----------



## pizzamaennle (31. Dezember 2008)

Servus,
unter dem "Link hier drauf klicke" könnt ihr den Bericht von mir anschauen.
Sind den Westweg letztes Jahr gefahren, supergeile Sache gewesen.
Falls ihr Fragen habt, haut rein 

MfG Simon


----------



## kletterprofi (1. Januar 2009)

pizzamaennle schrieb:


> Servus,
> unter dem "Link hier drauf klicke" könnt ihr den Bericht von mir anschauen.
> Sind den Westweg letztes Jahr gefahren, supergeile Sache gewesen.
> Falls ihr Fragen habt, haut rein
> ...


 
Hallo Simon, 

schöne Bilder und verlockende Beschreibung, da wollte man am liebsten gleich losfahren.

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusTrovato (2. Januar 2009)

high wookie

ich habs angeschaut voll geil.
da ist mir aufgefallen das meine tour doch ein wenig anders war. ich werde den westweg nochmal in angriff nehmen diesmal aber direkt drauf bleiben und ab titisee werde ichden ostweg fahren.
über den jura in die schweiz war auch voll geil so ca. 80km aber heftigst die schweizer karten sind in grün, rot und schwarz eingeteilt. rot war eigentlich nicht mehr fahrbar zumindest für mich.
war aber trotzdem geil

grüßle highspeed


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Heute (Dienstag 30.12.2008) alle bitte "Wanderlust" um 21:00 Uhr im WDR anguggen!
> 
> Da gibt es einen West-Weg Bericht *freu*



Hab den Bericht gerade angeschaut. Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen aber für eine Tourplanung keine relevanten Informationen da auf die Art der Wege praktisch nicht eingegangen wird. Man sieht eigentlich nur Forstwege.
Insgesamt ist es weniger ein Bericht über den Westweg sondern mehr über den Schwarzwald als Ganzes im Rahmen einer Westwegwanderung.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hab den Bericht gerade angeschaut. Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen aber für eine Tourplanung keine relevanten Informationen da auf die Art der Wege praktisch nicht eingegangen wird. Man sieht eigentlich nur Forstwege.
> Insgesamt ist es weniger ein Bericht über den Westweg sondern mehr über den Schwarzwald als Ganzes im Rahmen einer Westwegwanderung.



na denn, demnach habe ich wohl nicht so viel verpasst!


----------



## Triple F (6. Januar 2009)

Wäre auch dabei! Hab das ohnehin vor, wenn auch leicht verkürzt (Dobel-Freiburg). 5 Etappem hört sich bequem an, länger halt ich eLs Gelaber aber auch nicht aus  !


----------



## kletterprofi (20. Januar 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand GPS Daten von der Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Januar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand GPS Daten von der Tour?



dave hat die ersten 2 Etappen aufgezeichnet http://www.10000km.net/?p=62


----------



## wookie (20. Januar 2009)

jungs, die vorfreude meldet sich wieder! schöne träume euch allen


----------



## Eike. (20. Januar 2009)

Auf gps-tour.info gibt es auch den kompletten Westweg als Track.

Edit: *.kml ist im Anhang. GPX gibts auf Anfrage per E-Mail, die ist für einen Anhang zu groß.



Triple F schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei! Hab das ohnehin vor, wenn auch leicht verkürzt (Dobel-Freiburg). 5 Etappem hört sich bequem an, länger halt ich eLs Gelaber aber auch nicht aus  !



Hm ab Forbach wäre das eine recht entspannte, ziemlich geile 3-Tagestour mit Abschluss über Feldberg und Schauinsland. Klingt interessant.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Januar 2009)

Hier ist der Link, an gps-tour.info habe ich gar nicht gedacht  !!


----------



## eL (21. Januar 2009)

Triple F schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei! Hab das ohnehin vor, wenn auch leicht verkürzt (Dobel-Freiburg). 5 Etappem hört sich bequem an, länger halt ich eLs Gelaber aber auch nicht aus  !


kloppe?


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab grad in meinen alten Abos gestöbert und einen Thread mit einem Bericht über den Westweg in 5 Tagen gefunden. Die Etappeneinteilung sieht sehr gut aus und auch die Übernachtungstipps machen einen guten/günstigen Eindruck.

Es wäre toll wenn jeman der den Westweg schonmal befahren hat was zu dem Abschnitt vom Feldberg bis Basel sagen könnte. Man könnte nämlich auch vom Feldberg zum Schauinsland rüber und dann über einen ~1000hm/15km Singletrail nach Freiburg runter. Die ganze Tour hätte dann eine Tagesetappe weniger aber eben diesen Singletrail extra. Dafür verpasst man Blauen und Belchen.


----------



## MarkusTrovato (9. Februar 2009)

hi bikers

also vom feldberg bis basel sind es schon ca.90km .... vom Belchen aus darf man als biker nicht den trail fahren..... der aber für normale tourenfahrer eh nicht so ideal ist.falls jemand ruine liebeneck kennt so die richtung kommt schon, hin vielleicht noch einen tick ausgesetzter...(manchmal) 

grüßle highspeed


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> kloppe?



Hehe... wir *müssen* mal wieder zusammen fahren!

[  ] Bike
[  ] Snowboard

_Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen!_


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2009)

nicht vor mai
und dann fang ich ma gaaaanz langsam wieder an

[x] Bus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2009)

highspeed-raver schrieb:


> hi bikers
> 
> also vom feldberg bis basel sind es schon ca.90km .... vom Belchen aus darf man als biker nicht den trail fahren..... der aber für normale tourenfahrer eh nicht so ideal ist.falls jemand ruine liebeneck kennt so die richtung kommt schon, hin vielleicht noch einen tick ausgesetzter...(manchmal)
> 
> grüßle highspeed



Hallo. Meine Frage ging mehr in die Richtung ob man, außer dem Gefühl es bis Basel geschafft zu haben etwas verpasst. Also landschaftlich und vor allem an Singletrails. Denn wenn auf dem Stück nicht mehr viel kommt würde ich auf jeden Fall eher noch die Trails um Freiburg mitnehmen und mir einen Tag sparen oder meinetwegen noch einen Tag in Freiburg dranhängen.
Ich fahr den Westweg halt nicht um auf Teufel komm raus von Pforzheim nach Basel zu kommen sondern nehme den nur als Grundlage für eine interessante Mehrtagestour durch den Schwarzwald mit möglichst vielen Trails.


----------



## wookie (10. Februar 2009)

Also, wäre ich die engen Belchen-Trails und die flowigen Trails am Blauen sowie auch die Wolfsschlucht oder den Trail nahe dem Hexenplatz (Marzell?) nicht gefahren wäre, würde ich glauben ich hätte was verpasst.

Fährt man den Trail am Belchen von Süd nach Nord, sieht man keine Verbotsschilder. - Wohl sicher weil der Trail dann meistens Uphill geht. Wenn man auf dem Belchen angekommen ist und dreht sich um, sieht man plötzlich die ganzen "Verboten-Schilder"


----------



## pizzamaennle (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde auch vom Feldberg nicht nach Freiburg abkürzen.

Die Trails sind ja schön und gut, aber den Belchen und den Blauen muss man hochgefahren sein  und natürlich runter ps. wenn man nicht gerade am Wochenende auf Feldberg,Belchen oder Blauen ist, dann hat man auch weniger Probleme mit unseren "immergutgelaunte Wanderer"

PS. Wolfsschlucht ist schon interessant, zwar etwas kurz, aber lustig zu fahren. 
Ich hätte für kein Trail der Welt die Ankunft in Basel abgebrochen ;-)

Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden, Freiburg ist halt auch ne nette Ecke.

Wenn ihr abkürzen wollt, dann fahrt ab Dobel.
Den bis Dobel geht halt einfach gar nix ;-)
Breite Forstwege... und sogar viel auf der Straße. Landschaftlich auch nicht der Bringer.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Grosser1609 (10. Februar 2009)

zwischen Kniebis und Kreuzsattel ist der Westweg auch nur Schotter - von den 5 Km zw. Hildahütte und Seebene mal abgesehen. Ich würe daher eher von Kniebis auf dem Grenzweg nach Zwieselberg und weiter auf dem Mittelweg. Das sind -zig Km Singletrail am Stück, allerdings oft auch stark verwachsen und verblockt. Vom Schmiedsberger Platz dann runter ins Wolftal, auf der anderen Seite dann auf einem Wirtschaftssträsschen rauf zur Kreuzsattelhütte und ab da die genialen Trails am Brandenkopf bis Hausach mitnehmen.

Grüßle,
Martin


----------



## henk66 (11. Februar 2009)

also leute ob da nun schilder auf dem belchen stehen oder nicht, dürfte euch doch egal sein, wenn ihr vorher schon tagelang auf illegalen wegen unterwegs wart, oder? belchen und blauen sind absolut lohnenswert! klar, der schauinsland auch, aber da kommt ihr sicher auch so malwieder vorbei. nach der wolfsschlucht ist der westweg nicht mehr wirklich lohnend (keine nenneswerten trailabschnitte). es ist also nicht nötig noch bis basel zu fahren. wenn ihr abkürzen wollt lohnt sich eine abfahrt vom blauen nach badenweiler (die ist eigentlich auch besser als nach kandern). wenn ihr noch mehr abkürzen wollt, dann fahrt vom belchen die blaue raute ins münstertal oder noch besser vom belchen über haldenhof --> kälbelescheuer --> katzenstuhl nach staufen

viel spass


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Tipps. Auch Informationen wo man besser alternative Strecken benutzt sind sehr hilfreich.
Damit ihr mich nicht missversteht, ich suche nicht explizit nach Möglichkeiten abzukürzen. Eine kurze Route in 3 Tagen von Forbach nach Freiburg (dann natürlich über den Schauinsland) hab ich schon. Wenn jetzt aber der Westweg nach dem Feldberg eher langweilig gewesen wäre ("nur Strecke bis Basel überbrücken") hätte ich halt den Gedanken, auch mal in voller Länge durchzufahren nicht mehr weiter verfolgt. Weil lieber schließe ich eine Tour mit einem Super Singletrail ab als mit einem Streckentag auf Schotter nur um ein bestimmtes Ziel zu erreichen.

@henk66
Es macht schon nochmal einen Unterschied ob man "nur" gegen die 2m-Regel verstößt die ja meistens kaum jemanden interressiert oder gegen ausdrückliche Fahrverbote. Gerade vom Belchen hab ich auch schon davon gelesen, dass die Ranger Geldstrafen verteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henk66 (11. Februar 2009)

@Eike.
da hast du natürlich recht. der belchen ist naturschutzgebiet. ich halte es trotzdem für recht unwahrscheinlich, dass dort ein ranger steht und euch abfängt. am feldberg ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass ein ranger am trail steht, zum belchen muss der ranger erst "anreisen".
leider ist es nicht so, dass die 2-regel kaum jemanden interessiert. es wird nur nicht an die grosse glocke gehängt. ausserdem ist es so gut wie unmöglich den ganzen schwarzwald, bzw baden-württemberg zu kontrollieren.
man will ja nicht dem tourismus schaden 
was meinst du wieso bei den touriwebseiten und bei der webseite vom naturpark südschwarzwald der mtb-sport gepuscht wird, aber gleichzeitig nichts von der 2-m regel erzählt wird. sollen die touris kommen, ihr geld liegen lassen und brav die autobahnen abfahren. 
ok, hat nichts mit eurem thread zu tun.
ich hör jetzt auf zu meckern.


----------



## wookie (27. April 2009)

gibt es schon entscheidungen wer dieses jahr den westweg in einer gruppe fahren will?
mein cheff fragt mich wann ich meinen urlaub dieses jahr nehmen will. - ich müsste also jetzt planen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> gibt es schon entscheidungen wer dieses jahr den westweg in einer gruppe fahren will?
> mein cheff fragt mich wann ich meinen urlaub dieses jahr nehmen will. - ich müsste also jetzt planen.



Bei mir wirds nichts!!!


----------



## kletterprofi (29. April 2009)

Wookie hat recht, man sollte sich jetzt mal auf einen Termin festlegen, den ich kann es auch erst sagen, wen der Termin steht. Im Spätsommer wäre nicht schlecht. Vielleicht Anfang oder Mitte September? Auf jeden Fall unter der Woche. 
Mögliche Termin bei mir:
Bei der 3-Tages-Variante wäre 07.-09. September nicht schlecht, bei der 5-Tage-Variante, müsste ich schauen ob ich da noch den 10. und 11.09. dranhängen kann.


----------



## eL (29. April 2009)

bis september wär ich auch fit
und frei nehmen tät ich dann kurzfristig


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. April 2009)

Fahrt nicht zu spät im Jahr, wird sonst nachts sehr frisch im Hochschwarzwald. Bin damals im Ende Juli gefahren und das war ne super Zeit, schön warm, auch Abends und v.a. Morgens noch.


----------



## wookie (15. Juli 2009)

will jemand mitfahren?
ich würde gerne ende diesen monats (juli) oder im august fahren.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Juli 2009)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> zwischen Kniebis und Kreuzsattel ist der Westweg auch nur Schotter - von den 5 Km zw. Hildahütte und Seebene mal abgesehen. Ich würe daher eher von Kniebis auf dem Grenzweg nach Zwieselberg und weiter auf dem Mittelweg. Das sind -zig Km Singletrail am Stück, allerdings oft auch stark verwachsen und verblockt. Vom Schmiedsberger Platz dann runter ins Wolftal, auf der anderen Seite dann auf einem Wirtschaftssträsschen rauf zur Kreuzsattelhütte und ab da die genialen Trails am Brandenkopf bis Hausach mitnehmen.
> 
> Grüßle,
> Martin



Die angesprochene Variante hat zwar deutlich mehr Trails aber für eine Mehrtagestour würde ich darauf verzichten:

- Vom Wolftal nochmal auf den Kreuzsattel machst du ca 500 hm extra
- Der Grenzweg ist sehr schön, aber der Mittelweg so verblockt, das man alle 50m absteigen muss. Besonders mit Gepäck.
- Die Strecke Hildahütte - Seeebene mit Blick auf den Glaswaldsee ist ein Highlight der Tour.
- Kurz nach dem Kreuzsattel die linke (ürsprüngliche) Variante des Westweges nehmen, die geht nicht über den Brandenkopf, spart Forstweg, Strasse und unnötige HM. Die Abfahrt ins Kinzigtal ab dieser Abzweigung ist überwiegend Trail.


ciao heiko


----------



## kletterprofi (18. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> will jemand mitfahren?
> ich würde gerne ende diesen monats (juli) oder im august fahren.



Das klappt bei mir vom Termin her leider nicht


----------



## w69 (11. August 2009)

nicht wirklich für MTBler, aber für Liebhaber: heute 22 Uhr im SWR "Fahr mal hin", der Westweg. 
http://www.swr.de/fmh/-/id=100722/nid=100722/did=5063378/m1tp6c/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi6781 (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ist jetzt jemand den Westweg gefahren? Ich hab da noch ne Frage zum Gepäck, hattet ihr nur nen Rucksack dabei? Oder Gepäckservice? 

Gruss Michi


----------



## wookie (17. Februar 2010)

Rucksack  weil so schön unabhängig.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2010)

Rucksack!!!


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Februar 2010)

Will diese Jahr auch den Westweg fahren, aber Gepäckservice, wäre im Leben nicht darauf gekommen.
Was soll der eigentlich befördern, Schlafanzug, elektrische Zahnbürste, Abendgadarobe????


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Februar 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Will diese Jahr auch den Westweg fahren, aber Gepäckservice, wäre im Leben nicht darauf gekommen.
> Was soll der eigentlich befördern, Schlafanzug, elektrische Zahnbürste, Abendgadarobe????



Bier?


----------

